# California Zephyr trip



## JayPea (Mar 30, 2009)

I recently completed a trip on the Zephyr with a starting date from Chicago of 3-22, ending in Sacramento on 3-24. I began by flying from the Spokane area to Indianapolis (I know it's sacreligious to talk about flying on an Amtrak forum, but I felt it necessary to explain how I started from Illinois when I live in Washington. :lol: ) My uncle, aunt, and their 11-year old granddaughter, who was taking her first Amtrak trip, and I first departed from Champaign on 3-22 on the City of New Orleans. As my aunt has difficulty walking, she and my uncle had the handicapped room, while their granddaughter and I had coach tickets. We were going to have breakfast on the CONO, but the dining car attendant informed us that the lift was broken in the diner, and that only sleeping car passengers were going to be served. As my aunt wasn't going to have breakfast, they allowed my uncle and cousin to have breakfast, while I was relegated to snacks. Ah, well, that's life. No big deal. So, while they had breakfast, I had a bagel, breakfast sandwich, and coffee, and headed back to my seat. We hit a rough spot just as I opened the door to the coach and nearly sloshed hot coffee on the lap of a poor unsuspecting young man. Somehow I gained control and managed to get sat down without further incident. About halfway between Champaign and Chicago, the sun began to rise. It was a pretty sunrise. We here in Washington haven't seen the sun much, so it made it all the better. The CONO was on time, early in fact, and we got backed into CUS about 20 minutes early.

We headed for the lounge there, and for some reason, there was no one there to check our bags while we waited. In addition, there was a long line at the counter where you pick up your ticket to get in or out of the lounge. We ended up putting our bags in the baggage room. The lounge was nearly empty, and it stayed that way, even after noon, when passengers for the _Texas Eagle_, _Empire Builder_, and _California Zephyr_ were all there. I have seen the lounge there in Chicago standing room only. I get restless easily, so got up several times to wander around Union Station, wander outside, and wander upstairs to the food court for lunch, where I had a double cheeseburger at Gold Coast. Something I'd never seen before: about an hour before the _Eagle_ and _Empire Builder_ were due to leave, they took tickets for both trains at the front desk of the lounge. We were able to board early on the _Zephyr_, and the train pulled out of CUS right on time.

The two day trip from Chicago to Sacramento went as smoothly as possible. I had a roommette to myself and the rest had the family bedroom. Ralph, our car attendant, and Melissa, the dining car steward, not only did their jobs very well, but it showed they enjoyed what they were doing. I have heard so many horror stories about rude attendants, and I know it happens, but I've never run into that problem. I was a bit disappointed to learn that at least on the _Zephyr_ that fresh fruit was no longer served. I'm diabetic and I liked that option rather than the dessert. Ah well. Both nights, I had the Atlantic salmon, and it was excellent. I'm not a big steak eater so the salmon seemed like a better option.

On our trip through the Rockies, I was glad I was inside and not out. The wind was howling as we pulled out of Denver and into the Rockies. For those that have never been on the _Zephyr_, in the foothills outside of Denver, at one point along the tracks are a string of old hopper cars, filled with gravel, that act as a windbreak for railroad traffic. Those hopper cars earned their keep this day. As we proceeded toward the Moffitt Tunnel, the snow, which was nonexistant in Denver, began to appear, and by the time we were very near the tunnel, the snow was deeper, and the howling wind was blowing the snow around in large clouds. This lovely weather continued in this fashion beyond the Fraser-Winter Park and Grandby stops, until we dropped in elevation and the snow disappeared.

As we neared Glenwood Springs, the snow (and wind) picked up again until the snow was being driven sideways by the wind. BRRRRRR!!!!

About halfway between Glenwood Springs and Grand Junction we hit our only delay. It seems a maintenance of way foreman didn't get the message or chose to ignore it that Amtrak was to get top priority. At any rate, we stopped for an hour and five minutes before the track crew got their machinery out of the way so we could proceed. We eventually made this hour up, however, and got into Salt Lake right on time and left right on time. I dozed on and off from about Helper to Winnemucca, where we stopped for another half hour, this time because we were so early. We were right on time the rest of the way. This day (3-24) was beautiful. No clouds in sight. The scenery in the Sierras was just breathtaking. There is still a few feet of snow there and with the sun out, it made for a gorgeous day.

Once in Sacramento, which we arrived at early, we spent a couple of days. Foremost was a trip to the California State Railroad Museum, a must for any railfan who spends any time at Sacramento at all. I had never been to Sacramento before; I will have to go back.

All in all, a great Amtrak trip. I know so many people have experienced so many problems with Amtrak, I almost feel guilty for not having experienced any major problems. Almost, that is.


----------



## sunchaser (Mar 30, 2009)

JayPea said:


> I recently completed a trip on the Zephyr with a starting date from Chicago of 3-22, ending in Sacramento on 3-24. I began by flying from the Spokane area to Indianapolis (I know it's sacreligious to talk about flying on an Amtrak forum, but I felt it necessary to explain how I started from Illinois when I live in Washington. :lol: ) My uncle, aunt, and their 11-year old granddaughter, who was taking her first Amtrak trip, and I first departed from Champaign on 3-22 on the City of New Orleans. As my aunt has difficulty walking, she and my uncle had the handicapped room, while their granddaughter and I had coach tickets. We were going to have breakfast on the CONO, but the dining car attendant informed us that the lift was broken in the diner, and that only sleeping car passengers were going to be served. As my aunt wasn't going to have breakfast, they allowed my uncle and cousin to have breakfast, while I was relegated to snacks. Ah, well, that's life. No big deal. So, while they had breakfast, I had a bagel, breakfast sandwich, and coffee, and headed back to my seat. We hit a rough spot just as I opened the door to the coach and nearly sloshed hot coffee on the lap of a poor unsuspecting young man. Somehow I gained control and managed to get sat down without further incident. About halfway between Champaign and Chicago, the sun began to rise. It was a pretty sunrise. We here in Washington haven't seen the sun much, so it made it all the better. The CONO was on time, early in fact, and we got backed into CUS about 20 minutes early.
> We headed for the lounge there, and for some reason, there was no one there to check our bags while we waited. In addition, there was a long line at the counnter where you pick up your ticket to get in or out of the lounge. We ended up putting our bags in the baggage room. The lounge was nearly empty, and it stayed that way, even after noon, when passengers for the _Texas Eagle_, _Empire Builder_, and _California Zephyr_ were all there. I have seen the lounge there in Chicago standing room only. I get restless easily, so got up several times to wander around Union Station, wander outside, and wander upstairs to the food court for lunch, where I had a double cheeseburger at Gold Coast. Something I'd never seen before: about an hour befor the _Eagle_ and _Empire Builder_ were due to leave, they took tickets for both trains at the front desk of the lounge. We were able to board early on the _Zephyr_, and the train pulled out of CUS right on time.
> 
> The two day trip from Chicago to Sacramento went as smoothly as possible. I had a roommette to myself and the rest had the family bedroom. Ralph, our car attendant, and Meiissa, the dining car steward, not only did their jobs very well, but it showed they enjoyed what they were doing. I have heard so many horror stories about rude attendants, and I know it happens, but I've never run into that problem. I was a bit disappointed to learn that at least on the _Zephyr_ that fresh fruit was no longer served. I'm diabetic and I liked that option rather than the dessert. Ah well. Both nights, I had the Atlantic salmon, and it was excellent. I'm not a big steak eater so the salmon seemed like a better option.
> ...


Thanks for the great report!!

Glad you had a goood time.


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 30, 2009)

JayPea said:


> I recently completed a trip on the Zephyr with a starting date from Chicago of 3-22, ending in Sacramento on 3-24. I began by flying from the Spokane area to Indianapolis (I know it's sacreligious to talk about flying on an Amtrak forum, but I felt it necessary to explain how I started from Illinois when I live in Washington. :lol: ) My uncle, aunt, and their 11-year old granddaughter, who was taking her first Amtrak trip, and I first departed from Champaign on 3-22 on the City of New Orleans. As my aunt has difficulty walking, she and my uncle had the handicapped room, while their granddaughter and I had coach tickets. We were going to have breakfast on the CONO, but the dining car attendant informed us that the lift was broken in the diner, and that only sleeping car passengers were going to be served. As my aunt wasn't going to have breakfast, they allowed my uncle and cousin to have breakfast, while I was relegated to snacks. Ah, well, that's life. No big deal. So, while they had breakfast, I had a bagel, breakfast sandwich, and coffee, and headed back to my seat. We hit a rough spot just as I opened the door to the coach and nearly sloshed hot coffee on the lap of a poor unsuspecting young man. Somehow I gained control and managed to get sat down without further incident. About halfway between Champaign and Chicago, the sun began to rise. It was a pretty sunrise. We here in Washington haven't seen the sun much, so it made it all the better. The CONO was on time, early in fact, and we got backed into CUS about 20 minutes early.
> We headed for the lounge there, and for some reason, there was no one there to check our bags while we waited. In addition, there was a long line at the counter where you pick up your ticket to get in or out of the lounge. We ended up putting our bags in the baggage room. The lounge was nearly empty, and it stayed that way, even after noon, when passengers for the _Texas Eagle_, _Empire Builder_, and _California Zephyr_ were all there. I have seen the lounge there in Chicago standing room only. I get restless easily, so got up several times to wander around Union Station, wander outside, and wander upstairs to the food court for lunch, where I had a double cheeseburger at Gold Coast. Something I'd never seen before: about an hour before the _Eagle_ and _Empire Builder_ were due to leave, they took tickets for both trains at the front desk of the lounge. We were able to board early on the _Zephyr_, and the train pulled out of CUS right on time.
> 
> The two day trip from Chicago to Sacramento went as smoothly as possible. I had a roommette to myself and the rest had the family bedroom. Ralph, our car attendant, and Melissa, the dining car steward, not only did their jobs very well, but it showed they enjoyed what they were doing. I have heard so many horror stories about rude attendants, and I know it happens, but I've never run into that problem. I was a bit disappointed to learn that at least on the _Zephyr_ that fresh fruit was no longer served. I'm diabetic and I liked that option rather than the dessert. Ah well. Both nights, I had the Atlantic salmon, and it was excellent. I'm not a big steak eater so the salmon seemed like a better option.
> ...


So glad you enjoyed your trip! I was on #6 last year & the the trip was great with one exception, the SCA. However, I got over it & thinking about doing it again. But first, I'm gonna try out a couple of other routes!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 31, 2009)

JayPea said:


> About halfway between Glenwood Springs and Grand Junction we hit our only delay.


My delay around GSC was waiting for your #5 to pass! 



> The scenery in the Sierras was just breathtaking. There is still a few feet of snow there and with the sun out, it made for a gorgeous day.


You should have been there the day before. During my crossing, it was snowing so hard it was not easy to see in the valley - but it made for a gorgeous sight!  (As long as it's from the inside of a train!! :lol: )

BTW - good report. It almost makes me want to go again! (I've been off the train for almost 2 hours - I'm suffering!  )


----------



## JayPea (Mar 31, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> My delay around GSC was waiting for your #5 to pass!


  
Sorry about that! :lol:



the_traveler said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > The scenery in the Sierras was just breathtaking. There is still a few feet of snow there and with the sun out, it made for a gorgeous day.
> ...




Snow is beautiful as long as it's from the inside of a train! Next time I go to Sacramento, though, I'm staying! It was nice and warm, into the 70's there, and I get home to cold and record-breaking snow here in Eastern Washington. :angry:

I'm with you---I can't wait to travel Amtrak again. I'm getting my chance in August---got the Slidell loophole trip booked for that time. 6 days and 5 nights on 4 different trains---can't wait!!! Just going to the Spokane station (at a decent hour, thanks to their Quik-Trak machine) to pick up tickets for the trip made me want to hop last night's Empire Builder to somewhere-anywhere. But I don't think my employer would appreciate me extending my vacation for an extra day or two.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 31, 2009)

JayPea said:


> I'm with you---I can't wait to travel Amtrak again. I'm getting my chance in August---got the Slidell loophole trip booked for that time. 6 days and 5 nights on 4 different trains---can't wait!!! Just going to the Spokane station (at a decent hour, thanks to their Quik-Trak machine) to pick up tickets for the trip made me want to hop last night's Empire Builder to somewhere-anywhere. But I don't think my employer would appreciate me extending my vacation for an extra day or two.


That's the advantage of being your own employer - you can't fire yourself! :lol:

And if I read right, you picked up your "... tickets for your August trip last night"? WHY? :huh: If you use a QT machine, why not keep them there until your departure? This way, if your plans change, or  have to cancel  , you would either have to go to the station or mail in the tickets to change them. If they are not printed yet, a phone call or doing it online is all it takes.

During my trip, I had it set up so I could pick up the next segment's tickets in KIN, CHI, PDX, NOL and SAS! Plus, it provided me with less of a chance to lose them or forget them!


----------



## JayPea (Mar 31, 2009)

Regarding picking up the tickets now, I realize it was a bit unothodox. However, I've heard horror stories about AGR tickets that were not what the person booked, and they didn't have time to send the old ones back or rebook when they picked them up. Also, I've heard stories about machines that don't work half the time. The nearest station, Spokane, is an hour one way from me, and is open 10PM to 5:30 PM...when I work. I wanted to make sure that I got the tickets for the correct day, trains, and accomodations well ahead of time. And I don't know if this would make a difference or not but I'm departing from a different station than the ones I got the tickets from.

I know it's a hassle to mail tickets in or go to the station in the case of changed plans or cancellations, but I wanted to make sure things were as they were supposed to be well ahead of time.

Besides, I'm antsy!!!! :lol:

To sum it up: I don't trust AGR!!!!! As it turns out, my tickets were fine, but I don't want to take that chance.


----------



## Cascadia (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for your report. I liked the part about the gravel filled cars sitting there to be a windbreak.

How did you get home from Sacramento?


----------



## JayPea (Apr 2, 2009)

Cascadia said:


> How did you get home from Sacramento?



Oops. Minor detail. 

I flew home from Sacramento. I'd like to have taken the train, but time constraints, not to mention budgetary constraints, made flying the only real option. Not that I mind flying; without that option, I'd probably never be able to take any long-distance Amtrak trips, since my Amtrak trips usually consist of my meeting my uncle, who lives in Illinois, and departing from Chicago. I'd never have enough time to train to Chicago, go by train to wherever our journey ends, and then take the train back home.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 2, 2009)

JayPea said:


> I *flew* home


That's un-AU!  It's reason enough to be expelled!

But we'll make an exception for Eric. The Trans-Pacific (*VERY*) Limited is kind of like the Sunset Limited, but only runs 3 times a *CENTURY*, and only stops at HNL, Beaumont and Mobile, but it has been "temporarily" suspended until they build the stations!  So he must fly.


----------



## JayPea (Apr 2, 2009)

The most fun thing about flying: getting all sorts of odd looks from people while sitting in an airport attired in, among other things, an Amtrak hat and T-shirt with a picture of the Southern Pacific's #4449 steam locomotive. :lol:


----------



## p&sr (Apr 2, 2009)

JayPea said:


> The most fun thing about flying: getting all sorts of odd looks from people while sitting in an airport attired in, among other things, an Amtrak hat and T-shirt with a picture of the Southern Pacific's #4449 steam locomotive. :lol:


Excellent! Remind them all of what they're missing.


----------



## amtrak51 (Apr 2, 2009)

I was Skiing at the Winter Park CO ski resort I think I even saw (& waved at) your train. I left out of Chicago on the 21st.

Now I've got to start my traveloge & change my signature ^_^


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 6, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > I *flew* home
> ...


Mahalo for the exception, I had to fly to a Model railroad in East Lansing where I got to meet to AU members Glenn (Navy 118) and Amtrak Russ enjoyed the day together starting with Breakfast at Soffie's and several hours Operating the HO Layout, Last day I saw Snow fall for the first time in 33 years. I started my trip Report under Blue Water and will continue under the Texas Eagle, Pictures will follow when I get back to my DSL.

Aloha


----------

